# Squirrel attack my squab



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

Is there any1 of you guys knows or can give me a good advice how to treat a cut under my squab left wing, I saw this morning laying on his/her back and has wound but I think its minor, I did put an oinment for human cuts but Im wondering if that will help or shud I use something else other than the ointment Im using? I wish I can shoot those squirrel, now I learned my lesson to close my trap door at night. I never thought anything like this cud happen... One thing I notice from my squab is when it stretches his/her wings like folding up over his/her head, he/she can lift both of them, but when he/she stand still that wounded side is down, so I figure that his/her wing is not totally damage and cud able to fly when the wounds heal, but thats only my theory...Any 1 knows or think that he/she will be fine and can able to fly again, I need a 2nd opinion folks...

Thanks

Oliver


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Oliver, 

Was it an antibacterial ointment that you used? Preferably this would be best on the wound and should do fine. The wing could be bruised and quite sore from the attack. Did you examine the wing carefully to make sure that it's only a cut?

Definitely, keep your trap closed at night, all kinds of animals can enter through them and do a lot of damage to your birds when they are powerless to escape. Flying around in a dark coop or being startled in their sleep...it's like a prison grave to them at night.

Why do you say it was a squirrel that attacked your birds? Most squirrels aren't nocturnal (coming out at night). This could have been a weasel, rat or something else altogether.


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

can really small mice kill pigeons or get them sick and how caan you stop them from coming to the loft?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Armin, 

Mice won't hurt, eat or kill pigeons but they CAN spread bacterial diseases! You need to make sure every hole, crack and space is sealed up so that they can't get in. Your aviary wire should be no larger than 1/4" as well.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Apply the antibacterial cream on thick and keep the pigeon quiet and calm as possible to help with the healing.

I too do not think it is a squirrel, as they do not venture out past sunset. We have a rehabbed squirrel and she is always under the covers before the sun fully sets, and our outdoor squirrels are bedded down in the trees as well. Squirrels as a rule do not generally bother the birds.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello Oliver,

Squirrels don't chew on pigeons or any other bird for that matter. Squirrels don't climb around in the trees after sunset. Squirrels don't eat meat either. It is not in their basic nature. They are seed and nut eaters, period. What makes you think that the injury was caused by a rodent in the first place? Please don't take your frustrations out on squirrels but do keep your cages closed at night. 

Some types of Rats as I have discovered recently can and do go after birds if given the opportunity. They are noncturnal and sometimes you will not even know they live around you until their normal food is in short supply. Rats are terrific jumpers. I have seen them jump up to three feet to clamber onto a bird feeder I thought was out of their reach. They are smart too, hanging around where easy food is their best opportunity. So cleanup around your coop or loft and never leave out scrap seed for the night-time creatures to feast on. It will become a problem you will learn to regret later. Best to play it safe.


Cameron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cameron, 

I'm really sorry, and I have to strongly disagree with your comments in this thread as I did about the one about the rats. 

Certain species of squirrels (not all) and just like rats, do/can/will eagerily consume the eggs and chicks of birds. PLEASE don't be so adamately apposed to these ideas...they aren't picked out of nowhere.

You're a valuable, intelligent and conscientious member here but your "ideals" about certain members of the rodentia family are not really fully correct.


I'm only saying this to you because I want the others to be ware of these potential problems and they *ARE* potential problems and everyone should safe guard their coops, lofts, pens etc from any of these rodents.

thank you for understanding,


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Thanks for your opinion guys*

When I noticed that my squab was attacked is the morning I woke up.Brad; Yes I did put that anitbacterial ointment on the wound and like I said I dont think its deeper enough to see the flesh, just so you know I havent seen any rats in this area since my neighborhood is full of cats I can think of cats at 1st but I dont think the cat will able to come out that easy to the trap and Im sure I can notice if the cat is the 1 who did it and got out through the trap door it will expand since I have a european trap, Im sure you have seen a bob trap like mine...Anyway, I am not putting my anger on any animals but sometimes when you do care for your hobby pets they are like another member of your family, I am very attached to my birds. I lost 2 homing pigeons already and I dont like to lose more especially getting eaten by other predators, Cameron that might be the given opportuniy for that animal to attaked my squab but like I said I dont think its a rat or mice, I dont like those cats for the reason of they are another predator to my birds but they can eliminate the rats or mice from being there. Victor I did apply the ointment right after I wipe the wound with a wet rag and carefully I apply it directly on the open wound...For all I know I thought I fully close my trap door ... But hopefully since Im keeping the squab in my house and have him/her in the box and some shredded papers to lay on for the cushions so Im sure he/she is comfortable, I did hand feed him/her since I think that its pretty painful for the bird to peck for food...I will keep you guys posted thanks and have a good day...


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thank you Brad,

I do appreciate the compliments from you. You are a pretty sharp guy too I think. I am sometimes wrong with my ideas and will admit to it when I see the light. But these are my personal observations. In reference to rats of course it turns out that those observations were local and might not be applicable everywhere so I have started to amend those posts. However when it comes to Squirrels I can't agree at all. They really don't eat eggs except as a last resort. Hopefully this clears things up and we can get back to the business of pigeons.

We are just not meant to discuss rodents I think.

All the best to you,

Cameron.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Steelers Army,

I tried googling Steeler's Nation, and couldn't find it....might help if we new just the general location of your loft?

fp

PS-One of the worries of rats or mice is paratyphoid from the droppings.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Food & Feeding
The Gray Squirrel every day even in the winter. It does not hibornate and is unable to conserve enough energy to survive for long periods without food. It is most active at dawn and dusk, when it searchesfor whatever fruit, shoots, and seeds are in season. Small thumbs on it's front paws allow it to hold securely as it feeds. The squirrel's diet varies according to season. It eats manly tree bark and fungi in the winter and buds in the summer. In September it eats nuts and accorns. A hungry gray squirrel will also raid a bird's nest for eggs, steal food from bird feeders and dig up plants. The squirrel buries extra food just below the soils surface, which it later locates by smell.
Taken from - http://wonderclub.com/Wildlife/mammals/greysquirrel.html

What do they eat?
The gray squirrel has a varied diet with mast crops (acorns, walnuts, beechnuts, etc.) being a very important component. Other food items include seeds, fruits, insects, fungi, and occasional bird eggs and bird nestlings. At the end of the summer, gray squirrels will store seeds and nuts to feed on when food is scarce during the winter months. 
Taken from - http://www.dnr.state.md.us/wildlife/greysquirrel.html

The gray squirrels diet consists of nuts, seeds and fruit. It will eat bird eggs, bugs, and even an animal carcass if there is no other food source available.
Taken from - http://www.squirrels.org/facts.html


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you Helen, for the links and confirmation on the alternative diets of "some" squirrels


Much appreciated


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

No problem Brad
Personally - having kept, bred and shown fancy rats for twenty odd years and spent many years studying the wild rat, I think the troublemaker in this case is not a squirrel. Just because the neighbourhood is swarming with cats doesn't mean that the rat population has been eliminated. Just that the population is probably at its peak of fitness. We have all heard of survival of the fittest and predators are designed to ensure the remaining members of a species are in tip top condition. Besides, rats are a tough adversary and many cats will not tackle big ones after their first encounter.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Well I appreciate that too Nooti. I think when we are discussing any rodents or other animals in the future (like racoons for example) we should each in our own turn maybe say exactly what type of rodent it is under discussion.

Since people from all over the world are reading and our local animals can be quite different from those in other parts. Black Squirrels, Grey Squirrels or whatever other kind is indiginous and local may all be different. Even within Canada as it is so big. 

Not all rodents can be classified alike in diet, hibernation method, tree or ground based etc etc. So I especially appreciate your comments from the point of veiw that you have identified the breed you are drawing attention to and provided links to back up what you are saying. I will attempt to do the same in the future so there are fewer misunderstandings.

Cameron


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Folks, 

Well my point is/has always been, better to be safe than sorry. The chances for squirrels and rats to feast on eggs and young birds is SOMETHING to worry about and always has potential. I wouldn't advise any of the members to overlook these apparently "innocent" or "innocuous" creatures when trying to protect their birds. 


This is my advice, take it or leave it....trust or don't trust but DON'T complain then if something happens when you've been forewarned


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

From my own experience I caught a squirrell eating out of my birds feeder inside their dining room one morning. This was in the morning when coop was already opened, because we don't keep seed in their at all at night. I also found an egg that was dropped to the floor, which I'm sure the squirrel messed with, since it was inside an enclosed nest box and inside a nest bowl, and was just layed the night before.

We sealed up the hole where she got in thru the aviary, as I watched her leave, I was surprised that she got thru such a small opening and now we check continuously, so this doesn't happen again.

I love the little critters, but don't want them eating or hanging out with my birds.


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

Feralpigeon; I lived in NYC where some parts are flooding of rodents, not on my area though, been living here for 6 years and never seen any rats maybe mice but not rats , I dont think tiny mice will attack something bigger than him right? I can agree if theres rats, but like I said never seen one and Im always in my backyard( you might think always why dont you have a life LOL) even before I build my loft or birds. The chances of they shows up is at night when people are asleep and cats are not roaming around...

Nooti;I do understand that not because theres a lot of cats in the area doesnt mean that dont exist and cant come out off their hole, what Im saying is I cant say I seen a ghost if I havent seen any at all correct? So what is my assumptions are there may be rats in the area but never,didnt, and dont like to- see one for sure... 

Well just so you guys know; Im hand feeding my squab now and he/she is doing great like the warm indoors than to be out there and he/she are use to me touching him/her...I probably put a little camera in the loft so I can see whats going on in there since I dont sleep early, I do had a feeling to take him/her in that night before the attacked but I didnt follow my instinct that time so theres the consequences ( OUCH!  ) 

Brad; Im aware of that motto too (better to be safe than sorry) just being so stubborn or you can say lazy to double check, they can not be so safe out there thats for sure...I just wish that I can put something to scare those predators to protect my birds at the same time it wont hurt my birds while being protected... 

Any sugestions besides closing the trap door?, to prevent this from happening. Im sure theres a lot of method to secure the loft but just cant think of any right now, thank again


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Just wondered why you needed to leave the trap door to the loft open at night? Remember anything pigeon sized or smaller can get in if it is open, so your loft cannot be properly secure if the door is open.


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Hi Nooti*

Its was my biggest mistake by assuming its tight close but theres an open gap, like i said on my other post I thought I did close it but I guess I close it but not that tight so it leaves an opening for the predator to get in, what ever that is, I will keep always in mind now to double check my loft since I go out and smoke sometimes at night. I've been doing that since that day... Now I have a little question for those who will see my post in this forum

Do you think my squab can fly again since he/she can stretches his/her wing by folding it to upward position, is there any term of healing to do this?, I never have any attack like this before when I was 15 , it usually die or taken away then got eaten, I am new when it comes to attacks and left it to me to take care of ....

Oliver


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*Steelers Army* Feralpigeon; I lived in NYC where some parts are flooding of rodents, not on my area though, been living here for 6 years and never seen any rats maybe mice but not rats , I dont think tiny mice will attack something bigger than him right? I can agree if theres rats, but like I said never seen one and Im always in my backyard( you might think always why dont you have a life LOL) even before I build my loft or birds. The chances of they shows up is at night when people are asleep and cats are not roaming around...

_The big apple, huh?? Used to live in Boston, guess I'll save the NYC oven story for another time, lol. Twice since I've been out here, an interesting situation regarding rats has ocurred. Never seeing any rats, and being in areas that were well maintained, seemingly clean, etc., just figured "No rats". Then, a building in each instance, was torn down for new construction, and all of a sudden the surrounding houses in the immediate area were flooded w/'homeless' rats. This last time, I couldn't believe my neighbor's warnings, but when I went inside her home (two dog residents), the damned rats had eaten their way through floors from the basement and were freely coming and going from her basement into her living area. 

So, even though not seen by us in our comings and goings, they may still be residing in our neighborhoods. In addition to closing the trap, you might consider using this product for reinforcing areas of concern:

http://www.twpinc.com/twp/jsp/product.jsp?type=4

Good luck,

fp_


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Hi again Feralpigeon*

Yes I do have those galvanized cloth hardware but, and I do have to change my floor to a treated wood in case it will get wet. Just bought some new birds from my friend John whose been flying for 57 years so Im sure he have good experience from breeding and flying...Do you guys think that a mated pair from another breeder can be trained to go back to my loft or not? Lets say if I keep the hen in the loft, do you think the cock mate will come back to my loft only because she is in there?, or he might fly away and forget that he has a mate hen waiting for him in the loft? Just being curious, I havent try to let the other 1 out but maybe I can try since they are mate for a long time but can not produce any bird/s...oh and about my sqaub he/she is resting the whole day the only time I bother him/her is time for hand feeding. Im feeding him/her some pigeon pellets then dissolved it in water to be watery...

thanks again Feralpigeon


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Steelers Army said:


> Do you guys think that a mated pair from another breeder can be trained to go back to my loft or not? Lets say if I keep the hen in the loft, do you think the cock mate will come back to my loft only because she is in there?, or he might fly away and forget that he has a mate hen waiting for him in the loft?


Some people do have success in "re-settling" an old bird to a new loft BUT.......there is a MUCH greater chance that it will either go back home or get lost. They are called "homing" pigeons for a reason.............they are bred to go "home" and that's not where they happen to be living at the time, it's where they were raised and trained. If you care about the bird, keep it in your loft and fly the babies...........


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Steelers Army said:


> Yes I do have those galvanized cloth hardware but, and I do have to change my floor to a treated wood in case it will get wet.
> 
> thanks again Feralpigeon



Hi again,

Don't suppose the treated wood that you are referring to would be Pressure Treated wood, would it? The common name being Copper Green for the chemical that they force into the wood to make it resistant to termites and fungus from being exposed to water. If it is, would this be in an area that the birds make physical contact with? Don't want to be an alarmist, but that stuff is nasty and many warnings are out on it. Redwood will give the same results with out the toxicity problem.

fp


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Great thinking fp,

Pressure treated wood is especially hazardous when wet and leaching it's chemical components. If any food is coming into contact with it I would also be worried. That's why I am such a fan of natural Cedar that can accomplish the same goal as pressure treated woods with virtually none of the chemical risks.

Cameron


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Thanks Lovebirds,Fp and Camron*

I thought I shud ask before changing my floor to a treated wood, Lovebirds Im just wondering about the old birds that I bought from a good racer but since I mated them with another hen or cock they might change their mind of staying with their mate or in my loft but since a little friendly warning from you I will do that never let them out at all. Yes they do produce a lot of good birds. I just had a feeling that I can breed them and let them fly a little outside for a change of view you know but I think I might have to build another part of loft that is open for them to go and have the fresh air (even though) we dont have much fresh air here in NYC. I never thought of treated wood is such harm for my birds until you guys told me and I thank you for that, I can only ask those people in Home Depot for some good advice about wood for floor to avoid getting rooted in the future , maybe I just need to keep it dry. By any chance do you guys know any one has an extra scraper for poops, man I've been using some of my tools to scrape their poop sometimes I use my putty knife, I think no matter what I use as long as I keep it clean is the most important. 

About my squab, he/she didnt make it, just so you guys know. I feel so bad but life goes that way, lose some win some...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry the squab didn't make it! Glad you are improving "security" so he won't have died in vain.

You can use plastic scrapers from the hardware store and attach a wooden pole to make a long handled one. Cut a slot into the end of the pole for the scraper handle to slide down into, then put two screws into the side of the pole and through the scraper handle in the middle.


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Thanks Terri*

I have that bird on my stomach last night just cant let it go. But no matter how I take care of it he/she is taken away from me, thats how it goes, it dont belong to me, and time to move on...
Terri I have that kind of scaper already some poops are too hard to come off so I need something that I can pull when scraping you know. Seen some of it in some sites but tight budget for now. And also I am looking for some training basket good for 4-8 birds but just dont have the $$ to spend, for now I let my flyers go from my hands and maybe soon I can able to get them a basket. My good friend John will give me 2 of his young squab but not banded so I have to train them real good to come back to my loft or else they will be another pigeon that you can see living under the bridge, train stations or street birds...Wish that wont happen, I think im doing good training my flyers now. just started releasing them to the south about half block away from my loft...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Steelers Army said:


> ...some poops are too hard to come off so I need something that I can pull when scraping...


I use an ice scraper (like for a car windshield) for that. Very strong and durable.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I bought my scraper at Ace Hardware for a couple of dollars, you can also find the long handled ones there. They cost a bit more, but are well worth it.


----------



## Steelers Army (Mar 3, 2006)

*Trees Gray*

do you have a pic of that scraper?, that you are saying you bought from Ace Hardware store I like to see how it looks so I know how to describe that tool...I think its safe for my birds to smell the scent of bleach in the loft after I scraped their poops off (nestboxes and floor) I use a sponge or scotch brite to take more dried poops with water, mixture of bleach but not too strong you know... but enough for me to smell it, I keep it clean and keep those bacteria from staying in the loft...what you think about bleach after the poop clean up? Oh and my floor is has those adhesive tile (like the 1 we use for kitchen floorings) for water protection so I can wipe it off with scotch-brite or sponge, if you remember in my other post in this forum I've mentioned that I will put treated wood for the floor because Im planning to put a linoleum after I lay the treated wood, so pretty much what they will be pecking on is linoleum, is there any1 oppose for treated wood under linoleum?, please let me know need some sugestions

thanks again guys


----------

